# Site...very...slow...



## The Shaman (Oct 3, 2005)

The site has been operating a bit slowly most of the day, and now is at a crawl - I'm not encountering the same problem with other sites, so it doesn't seem to a problem with my IP or computer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's pretty quick for me.


----------



## stevelabny (Oct 3, 2005)

taking a loooooong time to open threads here too.

xp ie 

not having this problem anywhere else at the moment.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 3, 2005)

Slow for the last 20 minutes here too.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 3, 2005)

Very slow at times, pages often timing out.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2005)

Going great for me.

I imagine it's something to do with the upgrades Michael's doing -- there are 3 stages to it, and this weekend was the first of those three stages (the Apache and PHP stuff).  Over the next two weekends there are other things to be done to finish the upgrade, such as MySQL, some weird accelerator thing whose name I forget, and some other stuff.


----------



## Henry (Oct 3, 2005)

Of the times I've been on this morning (not that much due to work), I've been able to get around fairly quickly. I'm curious to see how the problems others are having pan out after  today.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 3, 2005)

it's loading for me. but it is a few seconds slower per click.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes...it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this morning, before sunrise (for me)



Now it is...





 What kinda fuel interjecters you using man...


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 3, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be a problem at this time. I'll look at the logs.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 3, 2005)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to be a problem at this time. I'll look at the logs.




Yeah, it's moving pretty well right now.


----------

